
Somebody just won 310 BTC ($2M): Bitcoin Challenge solved within 8 days - elpibe
https://www.chepicap.com/en/news/4306/somebody-just-won-310-btc-bitcoin-challenge-solved-within-8-days.html
======
kleff
Must be really cool to win something like that, but how hard would be to
convert this back to normal funds again? Would any of the coin exchanges allow
you to just withdraw $2M?

